

Game Closure raises $12M for HTML5 cross-platform games - mcav
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/23/game-closure-raises-12m-for-html5-cross-platform-games/

======
mcav
This is the company I moved to silicon valley to work for, and it has been a
blast. I might be biased, but I think we've got a really great crew at Game
Closure. Deciding to move out west was the best decision I could have made.

The past year has been a wild ride. I see now why many people enjoy the
startup scene so much. Not only is it challenging... it's a hell of a lot of
fun.

~~~
bproper
Since you work there, can you provide a little detail on this article's claim
that Closure reduces development time from 6 months to six weeks. Is that just
by avoiding different teams for different platforms?

~~~
mcav
Sure. On our website, you'll see a demo or two (admittedly out of date) of how
our platform generally works: Write your games once, using HTML5 and
Javascript, and they'll run anywhere with essentially no code modification:
Browser, mobile, tablet. There's two primary reasons it's a lot faster to work
with our tech: First, for the reason I mentioned above (write-once, run
anywhere). Second, writing at a higher level of abstraction (JavaScript vs.
Objective-C and Java) makes iteration much faster. Our SDK builds on that:
we've worked hard to extract great performance from javascript on mobile
phones specifically, and we provide a higher-level UI framework which cuts
down a lot of the development time.

~~~
kenrikm
How do you handle controls on the different sized screens? A button on an iPad
!= a button on a iPhone and must be scaled accordingly. Congratulations on the
funding 12mil is a big round.

------
simonsarris
I'm really glad to see these guys progress. Michael Carter seems like a great
guy.

Carter emailed me last year and we chatted a bit about Game Closure, but I
declined any sort of interview because I didn't want to move to SV. At the
time he mentioned they were bootstrapping, and its great to see how far along
they've come.

These days as a side project I'm developing my own set of HTML5 Canvas games
that I plan to open source to that others can have good examples and tutorials
to start making their own cross-platform browser games[1]. I'd really love to
see any HTML5 canvas games take off.

Hopefully some day in the future we'll be helping each other, maybe even more
directly. :)

[1] (Here's not the place, so current progress is in my profile)

------
joshu
Congrats!

My dentist is next to their office. I love mountain view.

